# Dubai Employment/ Residence Visa rejected for Iranian-born Irish



## Irish Siencist (Jul 16, 2014)

Hello,

I was recently offered a position in a private company in Dubai and my employer has completed a resident Visa application on my behalf. It was refused/ denied after 5 days. Some local friends in Dubai have told me the application could have been rejected because of my place of birth; which is Iran.

I was a small child when my family and I moved to Ireland. I completed my education in Ireland and I achieved my degree from a reputable Irish university. I have always been a positive and respected citizen in Ireland and have no bad record at all. I have been working in a reputable Semi-State Irish company since I graduated from university. I have travelled to USA, Europe, and Asia on a regular basis without having any issues at all. I have never been returned to Iran since my family and I left the country. In general I am a quiet individual who has grown up with the European culture. I do not even have any close family members in Iran and I have not been in contact with anyone within Iran in many years. As far as I am aware there is a good relationship between Ireland and Emirates and citizens of the Emirates are always welcome to Ireland. I have a few friends from the Emirates in Ireland and they were shocked when I told them about this news.


I believe with all the experience and knowledge I have in my field, I can contribute well and positively to the Emirates’ Societies. My employer has notified me that they are going to reapply for my employment visa as they see me as an individual who will contribute many positive things to their firm. I was wondering if anyone had a similar experience.

Please advise. Thanks


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Its not that uncommon for various nationalities to be refused for periods of time - I believe that Bangladeshis are currently excluded for example. I seem to recall a couple of Canadian nationals of other nation birth having the same issue.

They really don't care about all the facts in your middle paragraph. You are of Iranian descent and have a family somewhere and that represents risk, and a risk which they choose not to take.

Do appeal though as these can succeed but at the end of the day, their country, their rules.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
When "computer says no" it can be difficult - but not inpossible - to change their mind.
Always worth asking your prospective employer to appeal - but will also depend on how well connected they are.
Best of luck.
Steve


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

You can appeal, but dont hold out much hope.
The approval process is far from transparent.
At the moment, anyone who has a connection with Iran, Syria, Iraq and Pakistan has little chance of approval for senior positions, especially on government affiliated corporations


----------



## Irish Siencist (Jul 16, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> Its not that uncommon for various nationalities to be refused for periods of time - I believe that Bangladeshis are currently excluded for example. I seem to recall a couple of Canadian nationals of other nation birth having the same issue.
> 
> They really don't care about all the facts in your middle paragraph. You are of Iranian descent and have a family somewhere and that represents risk, and a risk which they choose not to take.
> 
> Do appeal though as these can succeed but at the end of the day, their country, their rules.


Thanks for your reply, but I am Christian Irish , I even don't have an Iranian birth cert.


----------



## Irish Siencist (Jul 16, 2014)

Thank you all


----------



## andsys (Oct 27, 2014)

Irish Siencist said:


> Thank you all


Hi,

I am having a Similar case and i was wondering if you managed to get the visa at the end?

Thanks


----------

